# Increased sex drive



## cedoziki (9 mo ago)

Does anyone have an increased sex drive but the thought of actually having sex is tiring?
I have been in the mood but I’m about to be 37 weeks and the thought is just daunting I’m so tired. How do you guys manage to increase your energy?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

At 37 weeks the best way to increase your energy would be giving birth, lol. Try telling your husband that you are horny, but have no energy and you need his help


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> At 37 weeks the best way to increase your energy would be giving birth, lol. Try telling your husband that you are horny, but have no energy and you need his help


OP,

Your H would be ecstatic to help. Or at least should.

It's a wonder my kids didn't come out with a knot or flat spot on their heads! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

But for some reason they were born with a natural ability to be excellent when playing dodgeball !

C'mon, that's funny right there! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Oral? Digital?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

cedoziki said:


> Does anyone have an increased sex drive but the thought of actually having sex is tiring?
> I have been in the mood but I’m about to be 37 weeks and the thought is just daunting I’m so tired. How do you guys manage to increase your energy?


Your hormones are probably playing havoc with you. Part of the package. 

Men with low energy often find they need hormone treatment. All a similar situation except when men have low energy they usually have low or no libido as well.

Maybe just some low energy intimacy or other attention?


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

I really think she meant “I’m about to be 37 in a few weeks”. She’s saying she’s old and has no energy.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

CallingDrLove said:


> I really think she meant “I’m about to be 37 in a few weeks”. She’s saying she’s old and has no energy.


Lol, I hadn't considered that was what she meant. I'm also not sure why this is in the Relationships and Addiction forum.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Girl that is so easy. Just tell your husband you are too tired to move but you need to get laid. I’m sure he will have no issues nailing that a$$ weather you decide to join in or not. Hell that makes you as good in bed as at least 50% of the women on earth already 🤣


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

_I believe,_ I too, misread your opening post, about the number 37?


----------

